# Gore Oxygen Classics Windstopper Jersey & Bibshorts review



## Dan6 (Jan 17, 2018)

The PRICE !!!!!!!!!
Is out of any logical mind - who will buy it
I'm a great fun of Gore products, but guys this is too expensive


----------

